# Another Design Question - Too many heads?



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Continuing through the sprinkler system design process, I have completed my first draft of the sprinkler layout. There are a lot of oddly sized/curved areas, so it ended up that I used mostly short distances for each. Looking at the sprinkler specs, I'd be using all spray/rotator heads, as there are only a couple instances where a 25ft radius rotor would "fit."

There are currently 19 heads in the back (though whoever installed the current system apparently didn't know about head to head coverage being a requirement, and some areas don't get water at all), and this design calls for over 50 of them. There is about 8,500 square feet of turf.

Did I go way overboard on making sure every area has sprinklers that throw to all adjacent heads, or is this actually the correct way to do it?

Here is the layout with all of the arcs drawn in:



And another one without those that's easier to see where the heads are (I added a throw distance to each head in this one so that I can determine what type of sprinkler/head to use, and the associated GPM):



Thanks in advance...


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

From my extremely undictated point of view of irrigation, this seems like a lot of heads. Why not use heads that have a longer throw and eliminate the central placed heads? Another thing to consider is the amount of zones you'll ultimately end up with and the required equipment to drive them all.

Looking again - Is there any opportunity to put the heads up in the landscaping with the pines and let them throw 360 degrees hitting the deck + east/west sides respectively?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks correct to me (a quick view). Those two landscape island do complete this. On the right side, what about expanding the landscape so there is no grass until the property line it so you can get rid of all those heads?


----------



## amosskinner27 (Jun 27, 2021)

I suggest using MPR rotators. This will make sure precipitation is even without over or under watering. It is a Hunter product.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I just want to see this in person if you go ahead with Rotators on all those heads!!! I have a similar setup with 15 MP's on one zone and my wife had me change the timing to run when she's up and having coffee. It's quite tranquil. And very enticing for the kiddos to run through as well


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for the insights. Definitely something to think about expanding the pine tree beds - that's down a hill and pretty much wasted space, so something to consider.

Started planning out with R-VANs, but will probably do a version with MPs as well to see how they compare. Still a lot to learn on those, but initial research seems that the R-VANs operate a bit better when the pressure is reduced, which I'll have to do to cut down on the distance in some cases. Maybe will end up with a mix of both.

Looked like a lot of heads to me despite seemingly laying it out correctly based on the guides on irrigationtutorials.com, so glad to hear it's probably "correct."

Hoping to get this done before fall overseed time, so will definitely post a picture of it in action if so.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Just out of curiosity how many zones would this current design equate to? What's your gpm and psi?


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

I haven't figured out how many zones yet, but ideally 5, based on shaded areas and others that get a lot more sun. Still figuring out GPM for each head, then I'll split into zones. The rotators put out quite a bit less water than rotors, so should be able to get quite a bit more on a zone, if I go that route.

Starting PSI is 95 at the meter, with 1 inch PVC running from there to the rest of the system, and if my numbers are right, 18GPM. Still have to double check my work.

I currently have 6 zones, but the system was designed pretty badly, so essentially keeping the same valve location/s, but all new valves and everything after those. System is tapped in right at the meter, which apparently isn't allowed anymore, but was when the system went in, so got lucky with the pressure and flow not really being something I have to worry about being insufficient.


----------

